# Moving to abu dhabi



## sheena_164 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, before I start I would like to thanku for taking time to read this. 

I have a problem my hubby will be earning 25k dhs per month. I will also be getting a job when I am out there but really unsure if it's worth our while...so if u can help on the following that will be great...

1. 3 bed property fully furnished do they exist...if so how much will it cost or is it cheaper to buy furniture for unfurnished...if so how much will that cost 

2. I want an in house nanny/maid...how much would that cost...and r there safe companies to go through.

3. Is the job Market relatively good compared to uk

4. What are the other costs that I will have to consider and be conservative for living in general

5. We will need two cars...how much will that cost plus insurance and petrol

6. And the million dollar question how much funds do I need to move over ie deposits etc if any...as I don't have much..

Thanx once again and look forward to hearing from u xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1) Check dubizzle for prices in abu dhabi. Most people tend to get a furnished serviced apartment the first month and then move into an unfurnished, furnishing it themselves. Will save you a bundle long term. And Abu Dhabi living is not going to be cheap. The further you go from the city, the better you will find the cost. 

2) There are minimums you have to pay per the maid/nanny's passport. Suggest though to try and find someone who has an education/nanny background from these countries. You can go to the maid agencies and request for them to find someone with certain backgrounds. Finding a good nanny/maid isnt the easiest thing have heard. 1500 dirhams or so a month is (unfortunatly) the going rate for these. If you are able to find someone who will come that is educated and may actually be a nanny, you might be able to pay more then the going rate to get someone a little better. 

3) No idea, but from the way UK people talk, there is nothing good in the UK and this is utopia. Abu Dhabi as a whole is doing a bit better then Dubai. Suggest applying applying and applying. Attempt to network thru linked in as well as just going directly to apply. I believe from your previous post you worked in banks. It isnt easy but you should be able to find something. Your passport will help. Being on your husbands visa will also help. 

4) Entertainment.

5) Look on dubizzle for the cost of second hand (as well some new cars are listed). Petrol is cheap compared to what you are used to. Depends where you live but I pay 90dirhams to fill up my ford escape. 

6)Really going to depend on you and your family. Is the company going to pay the rental in one cheque? Are they going to cover the agency fee? Are they putting you guys up in a hotel for a certain period of time for you to find an apartment? Deposits and that stuff, would suggest 2000 dirhams as a high number. Start up costs. I would say 25,000k. 

Can your husband come over for 2 months and get set up and you stay in the uk for a bit?? Understand about not having much when you first come over but this is no place to be to try and scrimp in the beginning. Would be much better not to put yourself in a more expensive apartment because you can not afford the first cheque on an unfurnished. I doubt you will find many places in abu dhabi who will accept until 4 cheques.


----------

